# Color Filters



## AVnewbie (May 6, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get color filters in Canada? Red, greem and blue or even just blue?

Thanks


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

AVnewbie said:


> Anyone know where I can get color filters in Canada? Red, greem and blue or even just blue?
> 
> Thanks


I got mine with the  DVE calibration disc 

I don't know where else to get them ...:huh:


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

I believe you can order the blue from THX.com for a couple of bucks. I'd guess they'll ship to Canada.


----------

